
The Apple Factory: Software Design in the Age of Steve Jobs (2019)[video] - LegitGandalf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl2Flp4oK-g
======
LegitGandalf
I strongly agree with this description of the workflow at this
[timestamp]([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl2Flp4oK-g&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl2Flp4oK-g&feature=youtu.be&t=5544)).
Very healthy! Very unhealthy when these principles aren't followed for
creating truly new products that people really need and want.

